# Benchsession in Schleswig Holstein. Wer kommt aus SH ?



## Tw34k3r (15. November 2013)

Moin,

ich habe mir überlegt im Dez / Jan eine Benchsession zustarten.
Bei uns hinter dem Haus ist eine Halle die auch noch eine kleine Wohnung beinhaltet, und diese könnte ich über das WE anmieten.
Deswegen werd ich jetzt ein bisschen rumfragen und nach leuten aus SH suchen die lust haben eine Benchsession zu starten 
Was, wann und wie, werden wir dann sehen sobald wir wissen wieviel leute aus SH kommen bzw. allgemein lust hätten.

Ich hoffe jetzt also mal das ich hier nicht alleine bin im Norden, den im Süden (da hab ich bis vor 3 Monaten selber noch gewohnt) scheint es ja genug zugeben ^^

MfG
Tw34k3r


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. November 2013)

Hier *meld* Gebürtiger Schleswiger und immer noch Schleswig-Holsteiner.
Aber Du müßtest schon nochmal etwas deutlicher sagen, was genau Du vorhast...


----------



## Veteranboy (15. November 2013)

*Hier* vielleicht .... 
Was möchtest du denn genau machen ? 

Mfg


----------



## Tw34k3r (15. November 2013)

Super schonmal einer/zwei 

Also wenn sich erfahrene Bencher hier aus der gegend melden (nicht so ein anfänger wie ich) dann hätte ich schon vor wirklich was ordentliches zumachen und vielleicht sogar nen WR machen 

In erster linie geht es mir darum spaß zu zuhaben und neues zu lernen.

Wenn sich also hier nur so anfänger wie ich finden lassen, dann wird das mit nem WR oder vielen großen punkten denke ich mal nicht wirklich was, aber wenn wir erfahrene leute dabei haben, können wir natürlich mehr erreichen.
Also erstmal abwarten wer sich alles meldet und wieviel erfahung die leute haben.

Mit LN2 zeugs wie Dewar etc. sieht es bei mir nicht gut aus, ich bin momentan nur für Dice gerüstet und als anfänger ist Dice auch absolut ausreichen würd ich mal sagen.
Sofern also Profis dabei wären, ist LN2 natürlich dann sinnvoller 

Aber wie gesagt es kommt halt ganz drauf an wieviel Leute sich melden, entweder wird es eine reine spaß aktion mit lauter anfängern oder es wird was richtiges mit Profis


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. November 2013)

Jo, find ich interessant 
Könnte mir vorstellen mitzuspielen, aber eher erst im Januar ...

In welchen Kreis soll das denn stattfinden?


----------



## Tw34k3r (15. November 2013)

Was meinst du mit welchem Kreis ?
Du meinst ob es eine interne PCGH Session wird oder ob auch andere kommen dürfen ?

Also momentan hab ich das ganze nur hier laufen, da ich ja auch hier im Team bin.
Soll nicht heissen das jetzt nur PCGH Leute kommen dürfen, aber hab es halt momentan erstmal nur hier stehen.

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich auch keine ahnung wie das untereinander abläuft mit den Teams ^^
Möchte ja dass das ganze friedlich abläuft 

Wie gesagt im vordergrund steht erstmal der Spaß, und jenachdem ob unsere Profis hier interesse haben, wird das ganze etwas ernster.

Bin für vorschläge etc. offen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. November 2013)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit welchem Kreis ?
> Du meinst ob es eine interne PCGH Session wird oder ob auch andere kommen dürfen ?



Nein 
Sondern in welchen Landkreis von SH, bzw. in der Nähe von ...?


----------



## Tw34k3r (16. November 2013)

Bad Segeberg


----------



## Moose83 (16. November 2013)

Beobschte das gsnze Mal Bin immer zu haben für ne Session, aber nur LN2 P.S., bin aber Fremdteam^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. November 2013)

Ja geil! Das ist ja fast schon um die Ecke 

Bin aber auch nur nen Lukü Hausgelegenheitsbencher, der auch gern was dazulernt. 
Bisschen Hardware hab ich noch hier, von der ich glaube das da noch mehr drin steckt wenn man mal mit etwas stärkeren als Luft kühlt


----------



## Tw34k3r (16. November 2013)

Ah schonmal der erste Profi hier (Moose83) 

@Singlecoreplayer wieso fast ums eck wo kommst du her ? 

Wie gesagt erstmal möchte ich das interesse checken hier in der umgebung  bzw allgemein, den Moose kommt ja auch nicht grade ums eck ^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. November 2013)

Nähe NMS, sind ja nur 20min nach SE 
Ja warten wir mal ab wer sich noch meldet


----------



## Nachtelf (16. November 2013)

evtl. wäre ich auch dabei - kommt halt auf den genauen Termin an


----------



## Tw34k3r (19. November 2013)

Als Termin sag ich jetzt einfach mal nicht vor Januar denk ich mal.
Dann ist der Weihnachts/Sylvester stress vorbei, und die Leute haben vielleicht auch neues Spielzeug 
Also bis Januar passiert erstmal nichts großes.
Habe mir aber überlegt VIELLEICHT an Sylvester eine kleine Dice Session zustarten... nichts großes nur bissl spaß haben an Sylvester, aber das steht noch in den Sternen, da ich keine ahnung habe was da noch so ansteht


----------



## Moose83 (19. November 2013)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> Ah schonmal der erste Profi hier (Moose83)
> 
> @Singlecoreplayer wieso fast ums eck wo kommst du her ?
> 
> Wie gesagt erstmal möchte ich das interesse checken hier in der umgebung  bzw allgemein, den Moose kommt ja auch nicht grade ums eck ^^


 
Ich fahr auch mal eben einfach so 500km für ne LN2 Session Mir doch Latte


----------



## Tw34k3r (19. November 2013)

Ja mich würde es freuen wenn es mit dir klappen würde 
Wie gesagt wenn dann miete ich eh das WE über die kleine Wohnung in der Halle, schlafen etc. ist also kein Thema.

Wir werden sehen wie sich das ganze hier entwickelt, bis Januar ist ja noch etwas zeit.
Wenn sich hier nicht mehr viel tut von den Leuten her, werde ich das ganze vielleicht auch noch im Luxx posten ^^


----------

